# Mac Mini G4 reconnait plus aucun disque (DD ou optique)



## Azergoth (28 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous ;-)

Mon MacMini G4 ne reconnait plus aucun disque dur ni disque optique...

j'entends par là que quand j'appuie sur ALT au démarrage, je ne vois rien d'autre qu'une flèche ronde et une flèche vers la droite, mais rien d'autre, même si j'ai inséré un CD (Ubuntu, ou quoi que ce soit) qu'il y aie a priori un disque dur dedans (peut-être formaté bizarrement) et un disque dur branché en USB (peut-être non bootable).

Une petite idée de ce que je pourrais faire?


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2011)

Je vois que tu as un MB, s'il est équipé de FireWire relie les deux en FW et démarre ton Mini en mode cible pour vérifier ce qui apparait sur le MB.


----------



## Azergoth (2 Décembre 2011)

L'idée est bonne, mais les disques sont USB 2


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2011)

C'est pour vérifier le disque interne pas les disques externes.
et le Mini G4 dispose de port Usb2 de toutes façons. Bien qu'il soit incapable de booter en Usb


----------

